# Question:How do you stop a horse from tripping over itself?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hmmm sounds like he is being lazy with his feet. How long ago did he have his hooves done? are they long? does he overreach? is he lame?
also the ground may just be uneven a bit.
if not he may just be being a little lazy. wake him up and ride him into the contact, make him work for it. also try some trotting poles, and lengthen and shorten his stride, keep him thinking :d
hope i helped a little.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My mare does this every now and then. Gets annoying and then I start thinking the worst (neurological). But it isn't, I'm thinking lazy too. She's fine at the trot and canter so I know she is fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz does this as well, he is very very lazy at the walk so I put it down to that haha doesn't happen at any other pace


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Horses sometimes will trip because their toes are too long (not saying you dont do his feet, but maybe the farrier is leaving too much toe), laziness, or it is possible that some are just a little bit clumsy. Some horses will also stumble if they arent moving out and only just plodding along._


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> I have a horse that always trips over himself and it is very annoying when i ride him what can i do to stop it?:?


To even start to answer we need to know what you mean by always. Does always mean every now and again but not really that often or does always mean many many times each ride?

The former is most likely the horse being lazy, maybe out of shape and maybe in need of a proper hoof trimming, but really just life. Heck, I trip sometimes too.

A horse tripping literally all the time means you have an issue some where. Does your horse show any other neurological type symptoms?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

As everyone else said, rule out the trim (you can post pics even at the forum asking for opinion), then health issues. Some horses indeed lazy and trip/drag their feet, but still they don't trip all the time.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

Also, I've rode a few pony's, who if they become heavy on the forehand, start tripping. So if his feet are fine, when he starts tripping get him to engage his hindquarters more.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I've seen a lot of horses get lazy about picking up their feet when just walking. If I'm working one of them, it seems to help if I spend some training time walking over 4x4s laying on the ground.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I know a horse that is really clumsy and has to be held up by being driven forward with leg into with supporting reins. Horses, like humans, can just be plain clumsy!


----------



## rosebud4030 (Nov 3, 2010)

From my experience I have seen this happen in three different situations. One was my first horse my 19 yr old appendix quarter horse would trip but when I was on the ground I saw that he was stiff (supplements/vitamins helped that). My instructors 3 year old was tripping because the arena was messed up. My current horse was tripping because his feet needed to be done, now he has no problems tripping


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

My trainer has me backing my horse up hills, doing side passes up and down hills, backing onto bridges... stuff that makes him feel where his feet are.... she also has me stretching out his back legs before I ride or work him. There is youtube video on hind leg stretching, just search it.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Have you considered a vet check? Frequent stumbling/tripping could be a symptom (among others) of navicular disease/syndrome.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*thanx*

Thanx everyone for the tips!
My horse hasn't got the best hooves we are getting someone to come and trim them but reading all your tips i think it is a bit of everything he is quite lazy and loses concentration quickly we have been walking him over some poles on the ground and i think it is helping!!!
so thanx again.........


----------

